# Cut out under house: looking for input



## iwlf (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey group

I have a modular home with a new colony of bees underneath, been there for 2 months or so. They're going in just above the concrete blocks and are below the house, above the plastic sheet/insulation. There is room to sit (not stand up) while I work underneath.

My plan:

1) open plastic and remove insulation as needed
2) carefully cut out comb, hoping to find the queen
3) transfer comb with queen to hive body, fastening with rubber bands
4) place new hive outside in front of old entrance
5) use screen "cone" to trap out returning bees, and those that are left underneath as they leave
6) paint over old residual comb spot underneath and plug entrance with expanding foam

Any thoughts? What am I missing?

Thanks!


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Sounds good except there shouldn't bee any reason to trap out. They will find the hive quick!
Can iffn ya want to though.


----------



## gkervitsky (Nov 20, 2008)

I did an extraction very similar to this once and was successful in getting the queen, but I do not think I was successful b/c of the comb cutting process. I placed a trap hive infront of their entrance and made it impossible to enter the space without going through my equipment. I baited that hive several days before the cut-out with 2 frames of empty brood comb and one with eggs and larvae, so their was scent of another queen in the box. I also provided them frames with foundation. On the day of the cutout, and with the entire colony area exposed I heavily smoked them from back towards the entrance. I prepped frames with cotton thread stapled on one side to facilitate quicker transfer of natural comb to frames. I had a makeshift tray that carried 2 frames horizontally and would carry them from the confined space to put in the trap hive. I removed the comb with a hamburger flipper....it was effective, but not a pretty scene. I attribute obtaining the queen to the trap hive and the smoke. I did not have room to sit under the space so a lot was done on my back....fortunately the space was not 100% enclosed. Consider a bee vac. Good luck!


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

You will need to put the insulation and the vapor barrier back. Otherwise sounds like it could be fairly easy. That is what would have me worried the most.


----------



## iwlf (Mar 25, 2012)

Daniel Y said:


> You will need to put the insulation and the vapor barrier back. Otherwise sounds like it could be fairly easy. That is what would have me worried the most.


Oh yeah, forgot to list that part. Already have a new roll of duct tape . . . . thnx!


----------



## iwlf (Mar 25, 2012)

Daniel Y said:


> You will need to put the insulation and the vapor barrier back. Otherwise sounds like it could be fairly easy. That is what would have me worried the most.


Well, did the cut out. It was about the size of a volleyball between joists and above an I-beam, but still accessible. Cut out comb and put them in frames as best I could. Then let the box sit for a while. Never saw the queen, but the bees stayed in the box and more were walking up into it, so . . . . maybe she's there. The next day I put the box out in front of their outside entrance and made a screen cone to tape to the house. Seems to be working, no bees left down under and the hive has normal bee activity. I put on a top feeder with 1:1 syrup. They might not need it, but it's quite dry here so it'll be a water source if nothing else.

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Sounds like you nailed it! Good job.


----------



## Davidnewbeeboxbuilder (Oct 6, 2012)

Yall didnt mention the inconvence of a place like that.back and neck arms about to fall off.lol just future reference s for all those in same situation


----------



## gkervitsky (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh yes, I thought those things would have been understood or assumed. And, you should be prepared to stung, regardless of the bee suit you use. Every extraction is unique, but if you end up with lots of bees on the ground or in the air defending their colony location; sticky equipment, gloves; and take the time to cut out brood comb and tie it into frames; you're in for hours of work. I did recommend a beevac, a good one could be used with effectiveness.


----------



## BTKS (Feb 18, 2013)

Sounds like a successful cut out. The only follow up I would cover is making sure the space they used is completely filled with insulation so the next swarm coming by doesn't move into the same space. I had that happen last year, got two colonies from one spot.
Good luck with the new girls.


----------

